# 966M



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi all, 

We've had her for about two months, and have just come back from ten days in Norfolk, so thought l would jot down some thoughts. 

Should l name her. I want to call the MH " I reclaim this land on behalf of Queen Elizabeth the second, by the Grace of God, lord of all her dominions etc " I think l could have it painted above the windscreen. Looks like there will be enough room. 

The wife says " don't you dare " . 

Back to the MH. Everything works, nothing has gone wrong or fallen off, apart from the shower door, when l took a roundabout a bit too quick. A couple of minutes pushing and shoving saw it returned to it's proper place and it's stayed there ever since. 

The beds ..... very comfy and just big enough. Word of caution here ; when buying try both the beds for length. One is about two inches shorter than the other. 

Bathroom .... surprised that there isn't a shaver point in situ. didn't notice this until first morning. Apart from that very usable space. 

Kitchen .... the wifes not moaned at all about it, therefore assume everything is fine. I've never been allowed near any kitchen, be it MH, caravan or house. 

One tiny downside ; l think they've been a little mean with plugs. So far have only found two, both to the left of and just above the sink. 

Overall, l'm very pleased with my new acquisition. 


philip


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Phillip

I think all manufacturers are a lttle mean with mains sockets. My van also came with just two. I have since added another four and now find this about adequate  

Trevor


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Philip,

Glad you're pleased with the Van. Just wondered what your thoughts are on the Merc as opposed to the the Fiat which I have on my 985F. I am looking at the new 2007 models on the new Merc which I gather is a lot better, especially the new auto gear box.

ken


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Ken 

Difficult for me to comment, simply because l am one of those people whose licence is limited to driving automatic transmission vehicles, hence the merc. 

In the distant past it tended to be worse than now, in that l was invariably limited to either the VW, Bedford or a Ford. 

Now l get, Merc, Ford, Renault and VW. Don't think that Fiat have yet joined the happy band. 

philip


----------

